# New tropic craw



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

. Here's my new tropic craw. Cleared with Etex . Hope u like . 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I like it a lot!!!


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Awesome. I need about 4 of those for spring. Two shallow and two deep runners!!!


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks guys.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

